
Show HN: AppTerminal – Create Android App for Websites – Need Your Suggestions - vivek9295
https://appterminal.org/
======
user321
Great. I want to merge two websites. Can you add this feature?

~~~
vivek9295
thanks..can you explain a bit more in detail..?

~~~
user321
I want to do an app with FB and Maps together, do you think is possible ?

~~~
vivek9295
you mean to integrate facebook pages and google maps.. for your
website/business..? if am not wrong..?

~~~
user321
yes, but i don't know how to do it. Can you help me?

